# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  My Silene Capensis Experience

## DemiFiend

I'm experimenting with Silene Capensis(African Dream Root) and would like to record my experience for SCIENCE. I was disappointed by the lack of abundant information and experiences when I was researching, so I figured I would add something.

Day 1: It arrives in the mail. It is in powdered form... oops. Should have paid more attention when buying it. The powdered form oxidizes quickly. Oh well, hopefully it's still potent.

It's about mid day when I take it(on an empty stomach), as that's when it arrived in the mail and I'm not going to wait that long. I fill 1/4 of a teaspoon, which measured on my scale(fairly accurate to the milligram) weighs around 247mg. I drop it in half a cup of water. I stir it to see if any froth would form. Not even a single bubble and I used soft water.  I read some where that if it doesn't froth, that means the ancestors don't approve of you using it or it's not the right time. I'm Demi-Fiend though. I don't give a shit. I grab angels and demons by the balls, why would I care? 

So I take a sip, taste is about what I would expect a root to taste like. It has a mild bittersweet flavor. I down the rest of it and feel nauseous about 5 minutes later, which quickly passes and I'm left with a strange stimulation reminiscent of caffeine for an hour or two. Some people speculate it is an MAOI, so naturally that day I ate foods high in tyramine almost exclusively. No effect whatsoever. Nah, it's not an MAOI. I very much doubt it. If it is it's very, VERY weak.

It definitely has an effect on my dreams the first night. Although I often have vivid dreams, I had been having muddier ones recently. 

They were quite vivid indeed, and a lot of people I knew but hadn't thought of in a while appeared. The first few dreams were mostly meeting people I already know, then the rest were filled with crime, death, chasing people, running from the cops, and creepy stares. I remember being in this cafeteria/buffet like place and throwing various foods at one of the servers because they said something that pissed me off, then the police showed up(take note: throwing food in the dream world is a serious crime) and I took some one hostage. When a cop got close I exchanged the hostage for a gun. I made him show me that it was loaded. That sneaky bastard thought he was clever disarming it(with some gun mechanism that doesn't actually exist) but as soon as he handed it to me I re-armed it and began shooting everyone in the face(infinite ammo) while running along the walls Matrix-style laughing maniacally .  I don't remember much after that. I'm not a violent person while awake and I've never really been in trouble with the law, so I'm not quite sure where the dream came from.   



I wake up and take another 1/4 teaspoon and write this.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 2: 

Vividness is the same as day 1. I only remember one dream, in which I was the new guy working at what appeared to be a Wendy's(that also served pizza in plastic ziplock bags) in a mall. I was terrible at any job I was given. Uneventful, but hey, at least it was vivid. From what I've read I shouldn't expect anything profound until day 4-7.


I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## OneUp

Interesting, Ill keep up with this thread to see if anything special results from this root.  :smiley:

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 3:

Things are getting more vivid, though recall is a bit fuzzy compared to the first two nights. I was walking around a city in which everyone was armed to the teeth. No one fired but they were all armed. Then I entered some sort of building and around every corner I kept catching the same old couple having sex ಠ~ಠ    Eventually I walked into a room with a group of people smoking weed. I hit it a couple times and woke up.     

I take another 1/4 teaspoon. The taste is particularly strong this time. I dug into the bag instead of scooping from the top. It's sweeter.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 4:

Same lucidity and dream recall as day 3. The effects build very slowly indeed. I wonder how different it would be to use the full root form. I'm hoping to have profoundly vivid/lucid dreams within a week or two.

This dream was about floating down a crocodile infested river with some one. Our ship was sinking but the other person(who was "driving") didn't notice until I told them like a hundred times, then they quickly fixed it and we were not eaten.

I take 1/4 teaspoon. I also take a pinch about 1/4th the size of a pea and swash that around my mouth, then swallow right before bed.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 5:

At last! I am fully immersed in the dream world this time. Not aware I'm dreaming, but in full control of my "body" and making my own decisions.

In this dream I an a shinobi of the Hidden Leaf Village(yes, Naruto). I'm on a dock at night where a battle is taking place. Two large cargo ships go by that leave a heavy smog in their wake and I'm told by my comrades that they're ships from the Cloud village taking equipment to a lab facility designed to create artificial jinchuriki. I decided I would sneak in and use their technology to make myself a monsterously powerful jinchuriki. I thank my comrades for the info and take off after the ships. Shortly after I see a HUGE weird looking building in the direction the ships are going. I speed past them and look for an entrance to this place. There's a gate, and this robot the size of a doll tries to attack me from behind the gate with a tiny warhammer. I open it, wrench the hammer from it and toss it off into some nearby brush. Hearing some people heading my way(from the ships I take it), I quickly go in where I'm faced with a much larger version of the tiny robot. It starts to move toward me and I get an idea. I shapeshift a little(a dream power I've been practicing) to look mechanical, use stiff movements and greet it in a soulless, metallic voice while going about my business. It backs away and starts patrolling again. I make my way through the facility pretending to be a new model of android patrolling the base. The labcoat clad workers don't even give me a second glance, except for one that asks me to sweep an area, which I obey to keep a low profile. Unfortunately I wake up while sweeping. I'll never know if I got the power I sought out in the dream. Oh well.

I take slightly more than 1/4 teaspoon.  I've also had some chamomile today, we'll see if that affects my experience or not. Ordered some Synaptolepis Kirkii, which should arrive in a few days. I could find even less information about this root, but wish to try it with Silene Capensis.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 6:

My dreams are vivid, but I have 0 recall. I'll refrain from drinking any chamomile from now on.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 7: Very vivid, and lucid, though I was a bit out of my mind.

My recall is still shaky after the chamomile, but I remember jumping long distances from rooftop to rooftop and something about me plotting to merge the dream world with reality so I could be in my own world 24/7.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 8:  

Recall still isn't much better. I'm not sure if it's the chamomile anymore. Had a dream that was mostly a movie style journey. Very vivid. At the end of it I was a soldier in an FPS game. 

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## Virtualucidity

Nice log, thanks for informing us about this. Apparently this root can be bought on Amazon fairly inexpensively and it's very highly regarded, I may just have to get myself some. If nothing else it seems to help with dream recall and vividness, and seeing as I tend to have very mundane dreams with rather vague recall, it can't hurt to try it.

----------


## DemiFiend

Yeah it's definitely active. I may not be getting quite as strong of effects as quickly because mine was in powdered form, but for what I paid it's working very well. I hope the Kirkii takes it to the next level.

Day 9: Starting from the part I remember, I was trying to keep from sliding off the top of a wall, which is at an angle and covered in icey goo. I slip and slide and find myself hanging on the edge(I luckily caught a hole in the ice). A black man comes to help. He seems to know how the ice works and has no problem with it. He tells me it's ice gel and hands me some sort of talisman(a black square with red lines dividing into 4 other black squares, like black tile with red grout). The moment it's in my hands I feel stronger and don't slip on the ice. We get to a safe spot. For some reason I think it would be funny to hold the talisman up to my lips and pretend to smoke it like a joint. It spins in my hand as I do this, like my lips and the talisman's tips are the same magnetic poles. I actually taste a light smoke. He smiles and does the same with an identical one of his own, actually blowing out a thick, black smoke. We have a little laugh, then I start hearing a heart beat and my vision shifts slightly. This ghostly whispering voice says "Jaaahhnnn Jasiiinnnnneee" and my eyes close against my will. I can't open my eyes no matter how hard I try. Shit, I'm blind! Oh fuck. I can still hear this heart beat. My new black friend says "he's destroying our hearts." I wake up. 

Go back to sleep and dream about creating characters in a video game studio.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon upon waking.

----------


## Machine1k

I just wanted to stop by this post and mention something I read on this lucid aide.  It is said to work at its best when you take it first thing in the morning, as in take a large dose the first few days and then continue to keep it in your system for three months.  This is supposed to be when the true effects of the SC really shines; although what I was reading was based off the actual root and they were talking about storing it in cold water and mixing it every morning and drinking the froth from the vigorous stirring. 

I am interested in trying this myself, but I will wait to see your results and then decide.  Please keep us updated!

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 10: Recall is again fuzzy. I remember watching porn, being in some odd rainstorm, and room mates saying they had monsters in their room and wanted to sleep in mine. It was vivid, but hard to remember.

Another note: meat may reduce effects. I knew this before starting the log, but I still eat it. I don't have enough food to be that picky.

I wake up and take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 10:

I dream that my "grandfather" (I don't consider him relation, nor do many others in my family. Not blood related either. He's a psycho and a scumbag.) is living with me. He's causing trouble around the neighborhood and trying to slip drugs into my food, but I catch him every time. 

The dreams are becoming closer to looking and feeling real.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

EDIT: I've taken 25mg of Diphenhydramine for itchy eyes, and will see how this affects the dreams for the next day or two. I'm sure it will have some effect as it affects acetylcholine receptors. Usually I just deal but shit man my eyes were itchy. Kinda wished I had just dealed. I feel like shit, have a headache with some mild chest pains, but I believe it's partially a panic reaction. I am very sensitive to anti-histamine/anti-cholinergic.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 11:

Vivid dreams, 0 recall. Fuckin DPH.

Still waiting on the Kirkii.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## ponyp2045

> Another note: meat may reduce effects. I knew this before starting the log, but I still eat it. I don't have enough food to be that picky.



I'm going to try this herb soon, and I've also read that it's best to limit meat/protein intake before/while using it. This seems to be the consensus amongst both online sellers and random people on drugs or dreaming-related forums. 

Is there any scientific basis behind this claim, though, or is it just some sort of (physically useless, no offense to any tribespeople who might be reading) spiritual tradition carried over from Africa? Has anyone conducted an experiment where they try using the herb with and without meat/protein intake? 

I'm going to assume that it's true, just in case, because I'm pessimistic and every LD-related drug seems to hate me. If anyone here could prove to me that it's unnecessary, though, it would save me quite a bit of annoyance over the next few weeks.

----------


## DemiFiend

> Is there any scientific basis behind this claim, though, or is it just some sort of (physically useless, no offense to any tribespeople who might be reading) spiritual tradition carried over from Africa? Has anyone conducted an experiment where they try using the herb with and without meat/protein intake?



I believe it's African tradition, but I don't think it's based on spiritual stuff. Pretty sure they just noticed it's more effective when you don't eat meat. I dunno..

Day 12: Shit's gettin' real, yo. 

Time is stretching farther and things are getting more detailed, and I'm starting to feel things more crisply. Some characters switched between male and female frequently. Most of my dream was centered around a girl that slipped through my fingers. Trying to get between her and her boyfriend but she would have none of it. It was a sad dream in multiple aspects.  Also remember running through a huge series of nets/tents. There were hundreds of other people just standing in these net-walled rooms. There were random doors on the walls. As I went through them, the rooms got darker and there were fewer people, until I was left in total darkness, alone. 

The whole dream was rather depressing. I could go for a bowl, but I'll refrain from it so I don't fuck the log up.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 13:

Climbed a fuggin' HUGE tower and there was an alien base on top of it. Then at some point that transitioned into floating down a very beautiful river.

Neat.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 14:

All I remember is walking through a grocery store and stealing chocolate.

I feel as if I've about reached the limit of what this will do for me. It's fairly unpredictable but is always pretty vivid. I'm STILL waiting on the fuckin' Kirkii, and getting a little impatient.

I take another 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## DemiFiend

I'll be updating regularly again once the Kirkii arrives.

----------


## DemiFiend

Kirkii has arrived, I will be taking some before bed tonight.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 1(post Kirkii):


Uh, well, I woke up about 2 hours after going to bed, took a piss, and go to lay back down. I close my eyes and have CEVs while feeling too stimulated to sleep. Pretty intense CEVS(these were hypnagogic. Closed my eyes several times while writing this to check and they are gone). What the fuck. I feel fuckin' weird and a little tripped out. An area of my gum is a little swollen. I sit up and start feeling shaky. Feel constricted, overly stimulated and go into a panic attack. Headache, chest discomfort(with some pain), and a constricted feeling led me to believe I was having an adverse reaction.  Once I take a minute and breathe I realize it was only a panic attack, but I do feel...off, and my throat is a little irritated. On another note my mind feels very clear. Thoughts seem to possess less of a mental fog than usual. It does contain a nootropic, but whether or not my cognitive function is actually any better off I couldn't say. I'm having very mild but quite noticable open eyed visual distortions. As far as dreams go, I'm not sure how much of an effect mixing them had(I also don't know how I would react to Kirkii alone), then again I only slept for about 2 hours and who knows how much REM sleep I actually got. I still feel very awake and don't think I could go to sleep if I layed down. Probably should be taken in the morning.

EDIT: The swelling of the gums was similar to the swelling that happens when a piece of food gets stuck in between two teeth for a while, and may have been a tiny piece of apple skin(last thing I ate before bed). Can't find it though. Also I had taken 200mg Kirkii 30 minutes before bed.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 2(Post Kirkii): 

I took another 200mg a few hours before bed. I still woke up stimulated but it wasn't quite as bad. I feel much more rested than usual. In my dream I was handed a green ball. "I don't care what anyone says, this is the most powerful weapon."  It was some kind of multi-purpose magic gum. I don't remember much other than that. The imagery is very vivid, but my recall is still pretty bad. I'm not sure if it's my diet or what. I can't seem to remember dreams very well. Also, it's strange. It's almost as if the root has it's own personality and after I wake up it talks to me as I lay there. Not necessarily audible, but a conversation in my head. It also speaks through written words and imagery when I have my eyes closed. Having a conversation with my subconscious while awake was not something I was expecting.

----------


## Machine1k

That sounds like hypnogogic (or is it hypnopompic after waking I forget) imagery, (forgot the sounds very of this word) and I don't think that's a bad sign.  Interesting and promising too.. Do you by chance keep a dream journal that you update daily for each dream?  Also, if you are concerned about diet, I hear anything with sugar is bad for dream recall, maybe cut down on that?  I know you mentioned protein affecting the root, but to that end I have no idea.

Thanks for the updates..

----------


## DemiFiend

> Do you by chance keep a dream journal that you update daily for each dream?  Also, if you are concerned about diet, I hear anything with sugar is bad for dream recall, maybe cut down on that?  I know you mentioned protein affecting the root, but to that end I have no idea.



I should keep a journal, but I don't.   I haven't heard about sugar and dream recall. I do consume quite a bit of sugar(not ridiculous amounts though, and I don't drink soda), maybe that has some part in it.

I forgot to mention that I stopped taking the Silene when I got the Kirkii. I will re-introduce Silene slowly to gauge how it reacts. It does build up and should still be in my system, but I haven't found any reports of these two being taken together(though I'm sure they're probably used together in traditional brews) and they both seem to possess stimulant properties(Kirkii more so than Silene). I developed a panic disorder from an overdose of 25i-nBOMe that I was hospitalized for. The first 6 months after my body would randomly release large amounts of adrenaline, making my body feel numb with extreme anxiety and a feeling of impending doom. For the most part I'm better, but some times taking things puts my body into a shock of sorts, which results in the symptoms I've reported on here from the DPH and the first time I took Kirkii(chest pain, over-stimulated feeling, among other things). I suppose it's a subconscious fear of being poisoned. 


Day 3(Post Kirkii): Took another 200mg. Still no recall. All I can remember from my vague memory is that my dreams seem to last a lot longer on kirkii. If recall does not improve within a couple more days taking it I will try supplements and diet change.

----------


## Avian

I would like to try these, do you mind posting the following information:

-where you got it
-how to prepare it
-any helpful research links you have found

Oh and also I looked it up and many people on forums claim that Silene Capensis is very powerful. I'd say you got a bad pack of it. Or maybe your ancestors don't approve. Who knows?

----------


## DemiFiend

> I would like to try these, do you mind posting the following information:
> 
> -where you got it
> -how to prepare it
> -any helpful research links you have found
> 
> Oh and also I looked it up and many people on forums claim that Silene Capensis is very powerful. I'd say you got a bad pack of it. Or maybe your ancestors don't approve. Who knows?



-I got mine from The Botanical Source, mostly because it was cheaper. I didn't expect it to be the very best, I just didn't have a lot of extra cash. The product is okay, but I recommend you get it in whole root form instead. It'll be more active. The next time I get some I will be getting whole root.

-You can either use the traditional consumption method or just chew on it/eat it. For the traditional method you grind it up into a powder, put about a gram in a cup of water(preferably soft water) and stir it vigorously until a foam forms. You drink the foam until you feel bloated. You can re-use it a couple of times.

-Nothing I read can't be found on Google. 

It is powerful. My results are a little more interesting than they seem in text, but I do think I could have gotten a better batch. The problem right now though isn't so much the intensity of the dreams, but my ability to recall them.

Day 4(post Kirkii): I took 170mg Kirkii before bed. From what I remember this dream was full of magic/witchcraft. The one thing I remember clearly was right before I awoke, I was told I was under a curse, and something about me learning from darkness. Totally paraphrasing though. What was actually said might have an entirely different meaning. This demonic Xenomorph-like head bit me, which felt like thousands of little pressure spots and somewhat like the pins and needles you get when a bodypart falls asleep. 

I woke up and took half the usual dose(1/4 teaspoon) of Silene.

----------


## Avian

I could not find a root form on The Botanical Source, do you know any other sites that are reliable? (by reliable I mean they will deliver what I buy, and it won't make me sick or something)

Do you use Kirkii with the same method as Silene Capensis?

----------


## DemiFiend

> I could not find a root form on The Botanical Source, do you know any other sites that are reliable? (by reliable I mean they will deliver what I buy, and it won't make me sick or something)
> 
> Do you use Kirkii with the same method as Silene Capensis?



They do not have it in root form, and I don't know what other vendors are legit. This is my first experiment with it and thus my first purchase. You should be able to find it on Ebay and Amazon.      

I think you can do the foam thing with Kirkii, but I don't know for sure. I've just been eating it. There is very little information on the internet about it.

Update: I took 200mg about an hour ago and I'm getting the uncomfortable feelings which led to a minor panic attack the first time I took Kirkii. I think the mildly psychedelic/trippy aspect and the uncomfortable jittery feeling may be from mixing Silene and Kirkii. It also makes me a little sore in weird places. I was getting comfortable with it the last couple of days but these effects came back when I took a morning dose of Silene. I'll go another couple days without Silene and try again with an even smaller dose to see if there is indeed a pattern. I may not continue using them together if I can't find a comfortable dose. I don't think it's necessarily harmful, but I find it profoundly uncomfortable. 

I also suspect the potentcy of the Silene is lowering, which is not a surprise. I gave away some so it doesn't go to waste. From this point on the thread will mostly be a Kirkii experience report. I'll probably do another experience report with full roots, assuming I haven't taken to blazing it everyday by then, which will ruin the dreaming.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 5(Post Kirkii):  All of my dreams were kinda boring. I was just chillin, looking through the fridge(which had parts of cannabis plants in it for some reason) for food, watching porn, playing video games, and talking to people. Stuff like that. At some point I talked to Weird Al.  Time definitely seems to go by slower with Kirkii.

----------


## Machine1k

What do you mean exactly by time going slower?

----------


## DemiFiend

> What do you mean exactly by time going slower?



I suppose I didn't word that very well. What I meant was time is dilated. The dreams seem to last longer than usual.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 6(Post Kirkii): Took 250mg hours before bed. It was a clusterfuck of random cartoons and sex, some times a combo of the two(Ex: slutty Powerpuff Girls). I had a literal dick swinging contest with Spongebob to see who was the better man, which was hilarious now that I look back at it. Our members were quite massive and almost touched the floor.  This root has a very crude sense of humor.

A bit more vivid than the past few days. I'm going to take 300-350mg next time.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 7(Post Kirkii): Took 320mg Kirkii several hours before bed. It kept me up for a bit when I was trying to sleep.  Woah man, even more vivid. This time I was in some sort of platformer/action game. I was fighting angels and demons and solving puzzles. The paths were purple and fleshy. The space in between was about half a meter lower than the paths and was a constantly shifting sea of cilia, which were also purple. I collected all the items in the level and was right at the end portal when the path suddenly shifted and I fell into the cilia. I tried to climb back on but I fell too far away and ended up being carried away, then dragged down and "died." I wound up in a room made of giant versions of those rectangular chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry wafers. There was ice cream oozing from the walls. I instinctively knew that eating the ice cream respawns you. I took a big scoop with my hand, shoved a big gob of it in my face and woke up.  That's some bullshit, Kirkii. Pullin shit like that. You just mad cause I beat your level. 2pro4u

I took 530mg about half an hour ago. I feel a tad bit uncomfortable, with a dull headache/pressure on the back of my head, but I don't feel as bad as I did taking it with Silene. After having upped the dose this high without feeling those effects, I believe the feelings I had were indeed from mixing the two. I'll update in a few hours if it gets worse.

----------


## Machine1k

Everything OK Demifiend?  You've been posting straight for 3 weeks and then not..

lol please be OK because I want to start trying the kirkii pretty soon.

----------


## DemiFiend

Internet was out for a couple days. Not much was missed. I haven't had any memorable dreams, but they are consistently vivid. I've been taking doses of about 400mg several hours before bed. I want to try taking it right before bed again.

----------


## Rozollo

How many milligrams of the silene capensis were taking daily?

Did you know it's recommended to take it daily for 90 days to make the effects permanent (or so I have read reports).

----------


## DemiFiend

> How many milligrams of the silene capensis were taking daily?



I only used my scale the first couple times. 1/4 teaspoon is roughly 250mg. Some times a little higher, some times a bit lower.





> Did you know it's recommended to take it daily for 90 days to make the effects permanent (or so I have read reports).



Yes, this was originally my intention, however I don't believe the batch I have is at full strength. I want to try the 90 days with whole root.


Took 500mg Kirkii 10 minutes ago. Might try 600mg, not sure though. Kinda gives me a headache at this dose.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 10?(Post Kirkii):

Pretty damn vivid. The dream was about an ex. Opened up old wounds, and I don't really want to talk about it. Fuckin' bitch.   

Anyway, yeah it was vivid. Colourful too. Oh and time was very dilated. It lasted quite a while. Took the 500mg right before bed. It didn't wake me up in the middle of the night like it did mixed with Silene. Going to try 600mg right before bed this time.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 11(Post Kirkii):

600mg an hour before bed. Vividness increased but dream recall is only slightly better. Had two biker dudes ride up, get off their bikes and pull out weapons while walking towards me with that look. I was like "Hey bros, hold up a sec, why don't I join you and we go fuck some shit up?" They looked at each other, put their weapons away and motioned for me to come along. Woke up, went back to bed and became lucid.  I was having a discussion with a bunch of dream characters about the nature of existence.  I asked what they thought of the idea that reality is no more "real" than the dream world. If "reality" was perhaps a simulation/illusion and the dream world was a place where our collective conscious was made manifest. I told them a turing test would not be accurate; Any dream character could be a fellow dreamer in a lower state of lucidity wandering aimlessly, speaking nonsense. We become those drones ourselves at times. One or two seemed to think about it, some one said that can't be because god made us all, blah blah blah. I don't remember any of the other responses(EDIT: One of the responses came back to me; They said I was bats), but I find it fascinating how even in the dream world, everyone seems to have their own opinions.  I find myself at times questioning whether or not they're really just my subconcious putting on a show (To clarify though, I don't believe in anything in particular, I just like to ponder over things). Other than that, I only remember some black kid laying in a car, not breathing, and his dad runs up to the car. He's checking to see if the son is alive, saying "No, my little playa!"  before wrapping him up in a blanket. Then I woke up.

----------


## Rozollo

Where did you buy the Kirkii. I didn't see it anywhere I looked.

----------


## DemiFiend

> Where did you buy the Kirkii. I didn't see it anywhere I looked.



Same place I got the Silene. The Botanical Source. Didn't have a whole lot of extra cash.

Day 12(Post Kirkii): I took less this time. Around 200mg. The dreams became fuzzier. Like an old TV with a bad picture. The dream was uneventful. Sailing around, then flying around, then chilling in a house with people I don't know. 

I'm trying to eat less sugar now; hopefully it will have an impact on my dream recall.

----------


## Avian

Wait how do you measure out kirkii in mg if it is in root form?

----------


## DemiFiend

> Wait how do you measure out kirkii in mg if it is in root form?



With any sort of accuracy? You would need a scale. Just type in mg scale in Amazon. The Gemini-20 is cheap and works well enough for this sort of thing. 

Day 13(Post Kirkii): 500mg kirkii.  Dreamed about walking around random ass places(schools, libraries, homes, etc.) . I heard a radio station in my head; it was some guy going on about how chocolate was full of mercury and lead, and the Jews were behind it all. Any food I tried to eat tasted rancid. I walked to a classroom and slowly pulled bigger and bigger pieces of bloody mouth tissue out and dropped them on the floor... It was rotten or infected or something. This didn't scare me, I was just like "fuckin' A, man, what's wrong with my mouth?"

It seems like I have to take at least 500mg for things to get vivid/interesting. Keep in mind this was also powdered. I don't know to what extent Kirkii is affected by oxidation.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 14(Post Kirkii): 400mg. Uneventful. Not much recall.

Day 15(Post Kirkii): 500mg. I had a dream that I was staying the night at this place. I don't remember what led up to it, but I was under the spell of some Egyptian goddess named "Basset" or "Bazzet"(not Bastet). She was snake themed. This dream is very fuzzy.. all I know is that she was going to teach me two lessons, the first being a punishment before I could learn the second. Woke up, went immediately back to bed.

I ended up in a huge wizard tower with lots of windows. My sister was there, and she summoned some blue human/scorpion monster to kill me. I ran to a window to open it and she started doing some chant to transform it into a blue griffin. As she gets into the room on her mount, I jump out the window and freefall, picking a random window to crash into. She follows soon after, but I quickly lose her on the new floor. I find myself in a classroom full of students and teachers.. guess this floor is for teaching the arcane arts. I flew around a classroom for some reason casting some kind of spell... this part is fuzzy, I don't remember what it was for. Then I spotted a cute girl who wore makeup and clothing that made her look a little like a snake( in a really good way). She looked great. Naturally I slithered to her (I have a human body still, it's hard to explain. It's like some Orochimaru shit) and wrapped around her, stopping when we were face to face, then I narrowed my eyes with a sly smirk. She gave me an approving look, saying "Oh? Another snake? ... you know what I like."  I don't remember much after this point, only that we started slithering around until we found a nice little place high up to wrap around each other.   Then I had a false awakening, but it wasn't realistic. I was living with my parents in some large, expensive New York style apartment. Mom said she was trying some new African herb for whatever reason. I felt like my lower jaw was swollen, so I walked up to dad saying "my mouth feels very swollen. Something is wrong. " "Oh yeah, that reminds me, we need to get your neck checked out." It felt worse. "Dad seriously, it's getting worse." It kept getting worse every other second. I was like "Worse! Worse! Worse!" trying to get him to understand I need help. He just stared at me with a dumb expression. It felt like my throat and mouth were closing up rapidly, then I started suffocating, went blind , and my upper neck popped. Woke up.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 16(Post Kirkii): 500mg. No recall. Weird how every other day seems to be like this.

Day 17(Post Kirkii): Didn't take any Kirkii, but did have some Wild Dagga tea that morning. I was in a one room apartment thing laying down. Some one came in and told me I needed to come check something suspicious out. I walked outside and went towards something that looked out of place. When I got closer I realized it was nothing, then started heading back. These two guys are rushing into a convertable, one of them holding a cellphone. The guy with the phone is saying something about "going to go take care of him." I say "what the fuck are you guys talking about?" to which they immediately get out and start coming towards me. "Why? What'd I do to you?" They said "We all wanted to die at some point, now we're going to die." They pulled out knives and charged me. We struggled and I picked up a spatula that just happened to be laying on the ground, cut one of the dude's heads off with it, but his body kept coming at me. Woke up before the fight was finished.

Went back to bed. I was in the same apartment. Some chick appeared and motioned for me to read signs plastered all over the walls. She vanished into thin air without a word as I read the signs, at which point I knew immediately she was a construct of my imagination. The signs said that if I didn't love her and treat her like she was real, she was going to kill me. Then shortly after for some reason I hid a small test tube full of urine in a secret compartment. Woke up.

----------


## Machine1k

Yeah, I heard that even if you take a day off or two you still get the effects from the Kirkii, which is awesome; seems to be true in your case too.

----------


## Rozollo

When using the capensis, did you only drink the tea mixture or did you go for the froth? Trying to determine the best approach.

----------


## DemiFiend

> Yeah, I heard that even if you take a day off or two you still get the effects from the Kirkii, which is awesome; seems to be true in your case too.



Yeah, lovin the Kirkii. I'm excited to try both of these herbs in whole root form. 





> When using the capensis, did you only drink the tea mixture or did you go for the froth? Trying to determine the best approach.



I scooped out 1/4 teaspoon out of the bag, dumped it straight into my mouth, chewed it for like a minute, then swallowed it with water. Never really tried to froth it except for a lazy stir the first time.

----------


## Rozollo

Hmm, could be why you didn't get extremely good results. Everything I am reading says the tea is good for extracting the oneriogenic chemicals and the froth is best.

----------


## anderj101

I had tried Silene some time ago and could not obtain froth. I just wrote it off to bunk/bad batch. Over time, the remainder ended up in my tea a little at a time and I noticed a little bit of increase in vividness and intensity. This Kirkii log has me interested in checking it out.  :smiley:

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 18 and 19(Post Kirkii) Did not take any Kirkii. I had dreams but I'm afraid I didn't write them down and I've forgotten them. Sorry about that.

Just took about 650mg. I feel queasy... came kinda close to vomiting but I'm fighting it. Shit, man, should have waited a little longer after eating(it has been about 2 hours). This stuff is used as an emetic so it's not surprising... though I wasn't quite expecting only 50-100mg to make this much of a difference as far as nausea go. Sensory overload too..everything is really intense, but otherwise I feel alright.

----------


## DemiFiend

Day 20(Post Kirkii): Didn't throw up, sensory overload only lasted aroud 10 minutes.

Had a dream I was a warlord assaulting a fortress/highschool floating in the sky. My men were all taken down and I was left surrounded swinging around to shotgun trying to keep all the people back. Eventually they overwhelmed me, but I escaped. I came back with an even larger, more well armed force. They formed a wall of shields and guns, then started yelling that we're screwed. I roared "SHOOT THEM, YOU FUCKING IDIOTS!" "We are, sir!"  I looked over the wall and the shots weren't even phasing them. God damn it. Suddenly a second wave pours out from a door and flanks us. "I AM THE DESTROYER OF WORLDS!" I bellow as I fling these multicoloured balls of energy at them. For every 10 to 20 I take down, 30 take their place. I realize the battle was lost and abandon my useless men. "I will return with an even larger force next time." I wrench my way out of the crowd, smacking a few off their feet. Wings expand from my back as I jump off the edge, but it's not quite over yet. Gargoyles on the building came to life; one of them caught me and spun me into a web cocoon attached to the building. Enraged, I emitted an aura of intense fire that incinerated the web, then took off with the gargoyles in pursuit. Woke up.

----------


## DemiFiend

Oh, I forgot to bring this to a close.

This log is over now. I greatly enjoyed both of these roots, but of the two, Synaptolepis Kirkii seems to have produced the best results(in powdered form at least). I did take a wider range of doses with Kirkii though. I ended up trying 700mg yesterday, which didn't make me as nauseous as when I took 650mg... probably because my stomach was completely empty. Don't take it on a full stomach...ugh.  

If I do make another log, I'll strive to make it a tad bit more professional/useful/structured/etc....maybe. Anyway,have a good one, peeps. I'll see you(and probably try to kill you) in the dream world!

----------


## DemiFiend

Update:

I was smoking dat tree all day every day for several months. I had little to no dreaming activity during this time. 

About a month ago I happened to get an evil little flower laced with Phencyclidine (PCP), and decided I'd take a very long break... because that was not fun. Nasty chemical.

Anyway, my dreams have come back and are far more vivid than they typically would be from cessation of smoking. I figured it behooved me to report this.  I'm not sure if the effects have become permanent, or just last a very long time. It may also be that it _is_ just because I quite smoking.. but I don't think so. The dreams seem to have a lot of the same atmosphere that Silene and Kirkii bring about. Note I did not take it for 3 months(in fact, I don't believe I took both of them combined for even 2 months), which is the length of time it supposedly takes for the effects(at least for the Silene) to become permanent. If these effects continue for an extended period of time, I may come back to report it.

----------


## DemiFiend

I have returned! I have taken an extended break from smoking and it appears i still have effects from one or both of these herbs. The break has been too extended to attribute these effects to the dream enchancement you get from cessation of smoking and i get these dreams every night. The headspace is another give away; they feel like siline/kirkii dreams. Do NOT take these herbs if you are not prepared to see some shit(seriously nutty shit) and/or not prepared to have your dreams altered PERMANENTLY! I don't know if the Kirkii is permanent, but at least one of them is. As stated in my last post i did not take Siline for the full 3 months supposedly needed to create a permanent effect. Also it will from time to time confront you with your demons....but you should expect this taking something that helps you delve deep into your psyche.This all said, i don't regret it. It's hella interesting at least.

----------


## LucidHorizon24

This is interesting. I am taking Silene Capensis now. I believe that the effects may end up permanent. I tried it before awhile back and I only was on it for maybe 3 weeks when my ex threw my root away
 I was so mad. But I had a dream where I ran into my half sisters Aunt who had been deceased maybe a half a year at our family reunion. Which by the way, had absolutely nothing to do with my sisters Aunt. Now she came in cursing me about how much of a piece of crap my Dad is. Strangely in real life, she hated my Dad. Not only that, but after never meeting this lady in my life, I described her person details down to a key to my mother and the sister whose Aunt this was. It wasn't until I spoke to my Dad a few days later that he told me she actually hated his guts in real life. That was the most surreal thing I had ever experienced. Now I'm looking for more. I am taking Lucidimine with the dream root, but as of right now, I'm only two days back into the dream root. Maybe I'll get my full time with the Dream Root this go round. Also, I am expecting those demons. I am looking to confront them.

----------


## Rozollo

I have taken a tea of Silene with about 600mg. Last night's dream was... vivid. Let's see if I can keep it up.

----------

